# 300 or 600 dpi



## SymFlight (Oct 9, 2014)

Would appreciate the input of those more experienced out there than I. Would you expect to improve the quality of your sublimated art output by using 600 dpi artwork as opposed to 300? 

I know the printer is a factor as well, just want to know if 600 has potential to improve quality or is it simply overkill.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SymFlight said:


> Would appreciate the input of those more experienced out there than I. Would you expect to improve the quality of your sublimated art output by using 600 dpi artwork as opposed to 300?
> 
> I know the printer is a factor as well, just want to know if 600 has potential to improve quality or is it simply overkill.


 300 **PPI** image _pixel resolution_ will give you photo quality.

If you are printing tshirts or woven material then you only need 150 - 200 PPI, the weave of material effectively limits how much visual resolution you have..

600 PPI is overkill and only used for commercial printing to an image setter.

DPI and PPI have technical differences. DPI really refers to your printers dot resolution.

This is a good reference for the differences.

DPI and PPI Explained — Andrew Dacey Photography


----------



## SymFlight (Oct 9, 2014)

Great - appreciate your insight MG. Seems the dpi will not be the limiting factor for great quality.


----------

